# Deal's Wheels CouGRRRRR completed- sorry, not a monster model :-)



## Tres Wright (May 18, 2006)

Hey guys, those that saw the GTO Judge (Here Comes Da Judge) thread I posted a couple of weeks ago may have noticed that I mentioned I had embarked on another Deal's Wheels "tribute" project, this time a '69 Cougar Eliminator. The Eliminator is a subject near and dear to me as I had one for over 10 years. Originally I was going to do this one up to match the 1:1 I had (Wimbledon White with black interior) but in the end I couldn't resist the Boyd's Pearl Blue staring at me in the hobby shop  

This started life as a AMT 1/25 scale Eliminator model. A re-release Zzzzz-28 DW kit donated parts as well. To give you an idea of what is involved in a project like this, here is a pic of the "Frankenstein" stage, all the cut parts stitched back together just before the lengthy filling/ sanding/ priming/ repeat stage began:










I've got tons of construction pics of this, but I don't want to clutter my site up with them so I'll just show you the final results:










All the decals were custom made on my Alps including the chrome Cougar emblems and the side marker lights (with chrome bezels). The foil Alps tape sure comes in handy for stuff like this!










I ended up scratch-building the front and rear spoilers because the kit parts weren't "cartoony" enough in scale for me. I used the kit hood scoop, but added extensions on it to make it taller.

When I posted the GTO, someone asked for a "scale" picture showing it relative to another DW kit. I didn't have one at the time, so I took a shot of the Cougar and GTO with a Zzzz-28:










As you can see they are all nearly identical in size. I took the above pic in the sunlight hoping to show off the metallic paints, but despite looking VERY shiny in person it didn't show up in the pic. The Cougar as mentioned above is Boyd's metallic blue, the GTO is Boyd's metallic orange and the Zzzzz-28 is House of Kolor flip-flop. The colors are really amazing in person, I wish my camera could capture them properly!

Hope you guys like it!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

You car guys amaze me with the 'surgery' you're willing to do to get a good hybrid or custom job.
Ah, but that's a good thing !


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Awesome!

I love 'em!

Very, very cool!


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

That's awesome, great work!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

MAN! THis is a really cool build! All 3 of the side by side helps cature your creativity. They fit right in with the stock Deal's Wheels stuff perfectly. Progress pics are always welcome and cool to see too. You really make me want to get out a few of those DW kits and start bashing. I always enjoy seeing your stuff....keep on posting!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Now _that's_ cool! 

I have a HotWheels Don "The Snake" Prudhomme '70 Cuda funny car that's a lot like these. I've always liked the car caricature style. These remind me of Car Toons. Remember Car Toons? Trosley drew some of the coolest cars (and chicks) ever!

Anyway, super job!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Very cool Tres! Love how these turned out!


MMM


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Awesome work Tres!!!!!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

FAR OUT! Very cool idea!

Hits close to the bone for me as well.....my first ride was a 68 Coug and my last V8 was a 67 Coug....as soon as I pay enough on my 98 Firebird....My goal is a javilin....I had a 71 SST for five years....miss that one the most.

Gee I miss being able to work on my own car with affordable parts :-(

Nice build! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

kit-junkie said:


> I've always liked the car caricature style. These remind me of Car Toons. Remember Car Toons? Trosley drew some of the coolest cars (and chicks) ever!


Oh, man, set the way-back machine! I wish I'd kept all of my old copies of Car Toons. Great stuff!

_Excellent_ job on the CouGRRRRR Tres! If only Revellogram had produced one like that...


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

That looks very good! I love the blue paint. That is an excellent seemless conversion. I know the se type of scratchbuilds can be a bear to get right - well done!


----------



## Tres Wright (May 18, 2006)

Thanks guys, your comments are very flattering  Here are a few more pics I just uploaded:




























Kit-junkie, I remember Troz and CARtoons quite well! Dave Deal did a lot of artwork for CARtoons too, I've got a few of the issues he did work in.

For those that don't know it, Troz does custom artwork. His prices are VERY reasonable. I had him do a piece of me sitting in my Mustang, the picture below does not do it justice. It's amazing! You can check out his site here:

http://georgetrosley.com/


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I wouldn't be surprised if you got a few commissions to "deal-ize" people's favourite cars. Very nice!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Love the blue on the Cougrrrr ! Great cartoon of you there too, is there any significance to the license plate number ?


----------



## Tres Wright (May 18, 2006)

Thanks!!

The license plate would make more sense with upper & lower case (CouGRRR), it's supposed to look like a growl


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Just curious, the "PGH" looks like abreviation fpr Pittsburgh ??


----------



## Tres Wright (May 18, 2006)

the Dabbler said:


> Just curious, the "PGH" looks like abreviation fpr Pittsburgh ??


Are you talking about the rear license plate? It says "COUGRRR", top says "TEXAS".


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

No I meant the one on the red cartoon car.


----------



## Tres Wright (May 18, 2006)

the Dabbler said:


> No I meant the one on the red cartoon car.


Oh you mean the Mustang!!!! No wonder, I kept looking at the Cougar pics and thinking "where is he getting PGH from?" Doh! No significance to that, it's just the state-assigned plate number and Troz copied it onto the artwork from my photos. Had I known he was going to get THAT detailed I probably would have asked him to do something personalized instead of that.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

CARtoons....EXCELLENT stuff! I still have a couple of years worth of that mag tucked away. It was my my FAVORITE magazine as a kid until I reached my Heavy Metal (magazine) phase. 2 iron-ons in every issue when I was getting it (late 70's early 80's). The Deal's Wheels kits are great products of that era. I know it has been said before but I will say it again........Too bad George Trosley never did any model kits! He would have been my next choice of great artists to do a line of kits from that magazine. Shawn Kerri's stuff was always really cool too. Is there anyone else out there that hears my cry for more CARtoons styled styrene kits? Would love to see someone out there make a go of a few Deal-ish kits, even it had to be in resin.


----------



## brineb (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow!!! That looks great, I love the finish!!!


----------



## Tres Wright (May 18, 2006)

Brine, thank you!!

Duck Fink, I totally agree, we NEED more cartoony models!! Jim Johnson (was one of the partners in "The Good Stuff", the company that developed the Polar Lights Snap Draggins) has created two very cool Mopars as seen here:

http://www.treswright.vervehosting.com/Pages/gallery17.html

He is planning on doing some resins of them and I have been working on him to sell a few  He's been really busy though, his house sustained some hurricane damage and it's taking all of his time to make repairs right now.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

It looks like a real Deals Wheel. A Super rare release.

Car-toons! Pappy and his wild rides. And the old farmer who supercharged all his farm equipment. 
I saw a farming show recently and the farmer was a tractor collector. One of them had a souped up chevy V-8! It could haul!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

terryr said:


> Car-toons! Pappy and his wild rides. And the old farmer who supercharged all his farm equipment.


Wow! It had been so long, I'd forgotten about nearly all but Krass and Bernie. I remeber the farmer, now! lol! Great stuff!

Sorry. OT.


----------



## Tres Wright (May 18, 2006)

terryr said:


> It looks like a real Deals Wheel. A Super rare release.


Thanks! When I finished the GTO as a joke I posted a message on Coffin Corner pretending it was a real DW kit. Several people commented on the fact that they were surprised they had never seen that one before  



kit-junkie said:


> Wow! It had been so long, I'd forgotten about nearly all but Krass and Bernie. I remeber the farmer, now! lol! Great stuff!


Krass & Bernie was a classic, that was by Troz. He recently did a custom piece of art for a guy with a caricature of the guy standing in front of his garage with Krass on one side and Bernie on the other, it would be cool to have him do something like that


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

That would make a great diorama. Cutouts of Krass & Bernie standing beside your cars!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking set. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

